# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  طق طق طق في احد يفتح لي الباب

## بنت القطيف

بسم الله ..|44| 
انا عضوه جديده انتمنى تتقبلوني ..  وترحبون بس 
وسلامتكم..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

هلا بك اختي 

 سعداء بأنضمامك لنا ويارب تلاقي كل فائده معانا
شمعه

----------


## بيسان

بــكــل حــب وإحــتــرام وشــوق
نــســتــقــبــلك ونــفــرش طــريــقــك بــالــورد
ونــعــطــر حــبــر الــكــلــمــات بــالــمــســك والــعــنــبــر


ونــنــتــظــر الإبــداع مــع نــســمــات الــلــيــل
وســكــونــه


لــتــصــل هــمــســات قــلــمــك إلــى قــلــوبــنــا
وعــقــولــنــا


نــنــتــظــر بــوح قــلــمــك


تحيـــاتي

----------


## الشبح

* مررررحبااااا بكي بيننا*

*عدد ما خطته الأقلام من حروف...*
*وبعدد ما أزهر بالأرض زهور...*
*مرحبا ممزوجة .. بعطر الورود .. ورائحة البخور...*
*مرحبا بك بين إخوانك وأخواتك بمنتدى شباب بلا هويه..*
*فعندما يصمت اللسان .. ويطلق للقلم شباب بلا هويه*

*ليُعبّر عن خفايا النفس ومكنوناتها .. نرى إبداع الخالق فينا...*


*وعندما ينساب القلم ويريح في مرفأه...*
*نرى قطرات الشهد تتساقط من بين الأنامل...*

*عندما تكتبون .. نرى الإبداع الحق والمواهب المصقولة...*
*نرى الفنون .. والجمال الذي تخطه أياديكم...*
*هنا في مرفأ شباب بلا هويه كل ذلك ...*

*كلنا أمل أن تجد الفائدة والمعرفة دائما* 
*... وأن نرتشف من ينابيعك ..* 
*قطرات تروي عطشانا للمعرفة...*
*فمرحبا مليون .. وبكل لون...*
*حللت أهلاً ... ونزلت سهلاً*



*تقبلي تحيااااااتي*
*أخوكي الشبح*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]
الـسلام علـيـكـم ورحـمة الله وبـركاته ..

و علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت ..

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمي ..

وأنشدت بلسان الحال قائلتاً ..

اهلاً وسهلاً ..

فكم يسرنا ويسعدنا انضمامكِ لعائلتنا المتواضعة  ..

التي لطالما ضمها منتدانا الغالي على قلوبنا ..

.. ((منتديات شبكة الناصرة)) ..

وكم يشرفني أن أقدم لكِ .. أخـوتنا وصداقـتـنا ..

التي تتسم بالطهر والمشاعر الصادقة ..

التي تنبع من قلوب مشرفيّ وأعضاء ..

هذا المنتدى السامي ..

وكم أتمنى أن تتسع صفحات منتدياتنا لقلمكِ ..

وما يحمله من عبير مشاعركِ ومواضيعكِ ..

وآرائكِ الشخصية  ..

التي سنشارككِ الطرح والإبداع فيها ..

اهلا وسهلاً بأهل الجود والكرم ..

لملمت زهور العالم بأسره .. 

ونثرت عبق الياسمين ..

على رمال الأرض ..

ونقشت الحروف على جسد البحر ..

وهتفت لنوارس البحر .. 

قائلة هل لي بقطرات البحر كلها .. لأحولها إلى عقد من الأحلام ..

وأصيغ تنسيقها .. لأعقدها على خصلاتكِ .. 

مع خالص دعواتي لكِ بقضاء وقت ممتع ومفيد ..

مرحبا بكِ أخت ... غاليه علينا  ..

وأشكر لكِ اختياركِ هذا المنتدى ..

الذي أتمنى أن يكون اختيارا ً موفقا ً..

وفي ختامي ..

لكِ مني كل التقدير والاحترام ..

تقبل شكري وتقديري ..

وفي نهاية خاتمتي اقول لكِ ..

دعواتي لكِ بالتوفيق والاختيار الناجح ..

اخوكِ :شبكة الناصرة ..

[IMG]http://al3assal.***********/well03.gif[/IMG]

----------


## دمعه حزن

**

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ،،،*

*حياك المولى أختي الفاضله*

*أهـــــــلاً وســـــــهــــــــــلاً بك* 

*في منتديات شبكة الناصرة*

*نتشرف بانضمامك .. ونسعد بلقاك*

*أهلا ببريق تواجدك الماسي*

*أهلا بشذى أريج ورودك*

*مليون ترحيبه وأحلى سلام* 

*معطر بفرحة القلب لتشريفك*

*اختي*

*بنت القطيف*
**

*بباقة من ورود المحبة نستقبلك*

*حياك الله في ربوع الناصرة المثــير*

*ننتظر عطر قلمك ورسم إحساسك*

*وبديع فنونك لنرتوي بروائع شفافيتك*

*متمنين لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات* 

*[IMG]http://desk22.***********/7yskum.gif[/IMG]*

*ننتظر مشاركاتك المثمرة على أحر من الجمر*
*ونتمنى لك قضاء أجمل وأمتع الأوقات معنا*


*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

**

----------


## أمير العاشقين

بكــل الحب .. بكــل الفرح .. بكــل البهجة .. 

بقلب تغمره السعادة بمشاعر صادقة ومعبرة .. 

بحروف تعبر عن نفسها .. بكلمات تبوح بمعانيها .. 

ينبـــع من الــــورود وبصـدق واحســـاس .. 

بكــــلِ رشـــة حـــب و حنـــان .. 

بكــــلِ رشـــة أمنــــاً و أمــــان .. 

بكــلِ مافي الدنيا من رمــــــال .. 

بقـــدرِ عدد الشجر و الثمـــــر .. 

بقــدرِ ما أسعدتني بقدومك إلينا .. 

أقـــدم لــــــك أجــــــمل التحايا .. 

بأجــمل المـعاني وأجمل الاقلام .. 

المملؤةِ بالأمل بأن تستمتع معنا .. 

وتفيدنــــــــــا و تستفيد مـــــنا .. 



تحيـــــــاتي لــــــــك .. 

المعطـره بالوردِ و الياسميـن .. 
أمــيـــر الــعــاشــقــيــن

----------


## القلب المرح

*أكتب بالنور على شاشة ذاكرتي بعضاً من ..**مقتطفاتي لآضعها على صفحات منتديات شبكة الناصرة ..**فأنقش على جدرانا وعلى جدارن الزمن ..**الماضي و الحاضر ..**ترحيبي بك وأنت في الدرب الطويل ..**ترحيب أرويه بصدى الذكرى ..**قدومك الينا ووجودك معنا زادنا فرحاً وسروراً ..**ولأجلك نفرش الارض بدل التراب زهور ..**بين أركان الزهور نسحبك ونعشقك ..**ما أسعد منتديات شبكة الناصرة بحضورك ..**مساء عاطر بـ نسمات الورود ..**اشرقت الانوار لـ حضورك ..**وتلأ لأ ت النجوم لـ قدومك ..**وتراقصت الأنغام فرحآ لا طلالتك ..**فرشنا الأرض وردآ حتى تخجل من مجى اشراقتك ..**نتحرى شوقآ الى رؤيه مافي بوحك..**مـــــن ابــــــداع ..**حللت اهلآ ..ووطأت سهلآ ..**أتمنى لك الفائدة والافاده معنا ..**مــــع خـــالــص تـحيــاتـي ..**القـــلب المـــرح ..*

----------


## إيلاف

**

**..بنت القطيف..**
*عانقت جدران منتدانا 
عطر قدومكِ ... وتزيّنت
مساحاته بأعذب عبارات الود والترحيب 
ومشاعر الأخوة والإخلاص ... كفوفنا ممدودة
لكفوفـكِ لنخضبها جميعاً بالتكاتف في سبيـل زرع بذور 
الأخلاقيـات الراقيـة ولا نلبـث أن نجني منهـا
إن شاء الله ثمراً صالحاً.. ونتشـارك 
كالأسرة الواحدة لتثقيف بعضنا 
البعض في كل المجالات
أتمنى لكِ قضاء
وقت ممتع
معنا* 

*إيلاف..*

----------


## دلوعه

[glow=333399][color=#FFFFFF] 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

لو علمت الدار بمن زارها فرحت .. 

واستبشرت ثم باست موضع القدمِ .. 

وانشدت بلسان الحال قائله .. 

اهلا وسهلا باهل الجود والكرمِ .. 

مرحبا بك بعدد ماغردت الطيوور .. 

وعدد ما اشرقت الارض بنور .. 

فبقدومك نرش العطور وننثر الزهور .. 

اشرقت بحضورك الدار .. 

وشعت بقدومكِ الانوار .. 

فاهلا ومرحبا بمن زااارهت .. 

بكل ورود الكون نرحب بك .. 

متمنين لك كل المتعه .. 

والفائدهـ وطيب المقام بيننا ... 

ومنتظرين قلمك الهامس والمبدع .. 

أن ينظـم لمنتدياتنـــــا  .. 

ويشرق معنا بإبداعاته وهمســاته .. 

o0o ..تقبلوا تحياتي وتقديري ..o0o 

o0o دلــوعه o0o [/color][/glow]

----------


## نور الشمس

ياهلا وغلا بالغاليه \ بنت القطيف

اسعدنا تواجدك بيننا على امل ان تستمتع وتستفيد .... وننتظر مشاركاتك و تفاعلك 

ف مرحبا بك بين اخوانك واخواتك 

وتمنياتى لك بالتوفيق والتميز

----------

